# Advice Request :



## amithab (Oct 1, 2017)

Marriott has offered me a timeshare  2 br. gold season at St. Kitts  Oceanside or 3100 DC points annual usage. Also $185/ yr for annual exchange company dues.
Cost: $25100.00. 
Closing cost: $592.87
I paid the down payment of $2510.00 but I am now having cold feet. It seems quite expensive especially after I see the cost for resale.
Hurricanes are devastating.
I feel it would be better to get something in a place we would most likely travel to more than once such as Aruba.
I wanted a situation where I can have my immediate and extended family visit consistently, especially as my kids have just become adults and have lives of their own. 
Any advice would be greatly appreciated.

Thank you.


----------



## jadejar (Oct 1, 2017)

If you look in the bargain section above, someone is giving away a gold season Marriott St Kitts


----------



## dioxide45 (Oct 1, 2017)

I think you will get much better answers in the Marriott forum. I have asked to have this thread moved.

I think the general consensus will be to rescind your purchase and take time to do more research in to what you want and what you thing you will fit your travel needs. Buying on impulse while in the bliss of vacation may not always be the best move. If you rescind, you can then take the time to do more research, the same offer (or similar) will be there later. But when your rescission period ends, you are stuck with something that may not work for you. Rescind and give yourself some time to figure out your true needs, and you wont' be under the gun of a set deadline.


----------



## LannyPC (Oct 1, 2017)

If you are having second thoughts, then rescind.  That is usually the sage advice given here on TUG.  Make sure you follow the rescission instructions carefully including who must sign the letter and how the letter should be sent.

After that has been taken care of, come back here on TUG and do *a lot *more research about the ins and outs of timeshares.  Take several months if you have to.  Then you can make an informed decision in the right frame of mind.


----------



## Talent312 (Oct 1, 2017)

RESCIND. The sales-weasels are laughing all the way to the bank.
The instructions are in your contract. Follow them to the letter.
Then do more research so you can make a more informed decision.
.


----------



## Passepartout (Oct 1, 2017)

Rescind and buy resale someplace you'll visit often. Exchanging is not as cheap and easy as they make it out to be.


----------



## bazzap (Oct 1, 2017)

The advice you have received earlier is very sound.
I would just respond to your comment “Hurricanes are devastating” which is clearly true sadly, but Gold Week season in St Kitts is outside of Hurricane season and has never been a factor to impact our Gold week ownership there.


----------



## vacationtime1 (Oct 1, 2017)

Rescind now, then research.

Your research will show you that 3100 points won't be enough to reserve a unit large enough for your stated goal of traveling with extended family.


----------



## dioxide45 (Oct 1, 2017)

bazzap said:


> The advice you have received earlier is very sound.
> I would just respond to your comment “Hurricanes are devastating” which is clearly true sadly, but Gold Week season in St Kitts is outside of Hurricane season and has never been a factor to impact our Gold week ownership there.


The problem is, as this year has proven, owning outside of Hurricane season may not isolate one from issues related to hurricanes. If something devastating hits, you could be locked out of your week for a year or more, all along with having to pay the MF and ongoing loan payments if you have them.


----------



## bazzap (Oct 1, 2017)

dioxide45 said:


> The problem is, as this year has proven, owning outside of Hurricane season may not isolate one from issues related to hurricanes. If something devastating hits, you could be locked out of your week for a year or more, all along with having to pay the MF and ongoing loan payments if you have them.


I agree this is a risk we all have to make a judgement call on.
If you want to avoid all risk, you would have to exclude anywhere within the hurricane zone - the Caribbean, Florida, Hilton Head..., Tsunami zone - Phuket, Volcano zone - Bali, Hawaii?...etc
I would judge St Kitts to be within acceptable risk but I accept others may decide differently.


----------



## Hi I'm new here (Oct 1, 2017)

Rescind ASAP.  
Rent condos, private homes and timeshares including Marriotts from other  owners.  You don't need to "own" any of these properties in order to visit. 
Your 25K is as good as gone the minute you buy. You will also pay a hefty fee every year in maintenance fees. 
As far as St Kitts goes I was there once on a cruise. The island is barely worth a day trip of a couple hours from a cruise ship.  Have you ever seen this place?  What are flight connections like to get there?


----------



## amithab (Oct 1, 2017)

Thank you all for your kind advice.
I have never been to St. Kitts. The travel is more expensive with several plane changes of which I am not a fan.
It was not my intent to ever travel there but possibly once.
The way it was presented to me, I would not need to because I could convert it to points. In this way I had the option for both points or timeshare week.

Thanks again.
Most appreciative.
Excellent, very helpful site.
Glad I joined.


----------



## JIMinNC (Oct 1, 2017)

practical said:


> Thank you all for your kind advice.
> I have never been to St. Kitts. The travel is more expensive with several plane changes of which I am not a fan.
> It was not my intent to ever travel there but possibly once.
> The way it was presented to me, I would not need to because I could convert it to points. In this way I had the option for both points or timeshare week.
> ...



If you are looking at the week primarily as a point generator, then $25,100 is not a bad price for 3100 points (about $8.10 per point versus Marriott's typical prices in the $10.50/point to $13.80/point range). You could probably do a little better with resale points - probably somewhere around $7/point - but all in all, it's not a bad price for a direct purchase. But having said that, before going through with the purchase you need to clearly understand what 3100 points will get you, and you may be disappointed with what you can actually reserve with only 3100 points. Many desirable locations and dates require significantly more than 3100 points for a full week trip. Given that, the advice to rescind - at least for now until you understand your needs better - is probably wise advice.


----------



## bazzap (Oct 2, 2017)

JIMinNC said:


> If you are looking at the week primarily as a point generator, then $25,100 is not a bad price for 3100 points (about $8.10 per point versus Marriott's typical prices in the $10.50/point to $13.80/point range). You could probably do a little better with resale points - probably somewhere around $7/point - but all in all, it's not a bad price for a direct purchase. But having said that, before going through with the purchase you need to clearly understand what 3100 points will get you, and you may be disappointed with what you can actually reserve with only 3100 points. Many desirable locations and dates require significantly more than 3100 points for a full week trip. Given that, the advice to rescind - at least for now until you understand your needs better - is probably wise advice.


I agree, 3100 points would not be enough to get you a full week in any of the other 4 MVC resort weeks (Silver, Gold and Platinum) we own in addition to St Kitts.


----------



## Xpat (Oct 2, 2017)

You should also consider your maintenance fees per point. MFs at St Kitts are on the high end at $1900. For a gold week worth 3100 points your MF/point ratio would be $0.61, which is higher than trust points at $0.53 (not that I recommend trust points). Maintenance fees come back every year, so in my view they are at least as important to consider as the purchase cost.


----------



## Hi I'm new here (Oct 2, 2017)

Xpat said:


> You should also consider your maintenance fees per point. MFs at St Kitts are on the high end at $1900. For a gold week worth 3100 points your MF/point ratio would be $0.61, which is higher than trust points at $0.53 (not that I recommend trust points). Maintenance fees come back every year, so in my view they are at least as important to consider as the purchase cost.



We are former owners of a Platinum Marriott and sold for many reasons.  The yearly rising maintenance fees were a big concern. These fees approach, equal or even exceed the cost of a weekly rental readily available on many web sites, including this one.  Why would a newbie come into this system?  How does a salesperson present the information with a straight face?  

As previously mentioned I was once in St Kitts off a cruise ship.  This is an unimpressive island.  Much of the Caribbean is unimpressive and uninviting.  Our tour drove around the island and they showed us the new Marriott hotel, no timeshares yet.  Years later I was shocked to learn Marriott timeshares were being built there.


----------



## StevenTing (Oct 2, 2017)

Xpat said:


> You should also consider your maintenance fees per point. MFs at St Kitts are on the high end at $1900. For a gold week worth 3100 points your MF/point ratio would be $0.61, which is *higher than trust points at $0.53* (not that I recommend trust points). Maintenance fees come back every year, so in my view they are at least as important to consider as the purchase cost.



Below is a link to my calculations on trust point MF's for 2018.  They're higher than your $0.53.  In my opinion they're closer to $0.62 based on the equivalent of 3000 trust points.

http://vacationpointexchange.com/2018-point-pricing/


----------



## Xpat (Oct 2, 2017)

StevenTing said:


> Below is a link to my calculations on trust point MF's for 2018.  They're higher than your $0.53.  In my opinion they're closer to $0.62 based on the equivalent of 3000 trust points.
> 
> http://vacationpointexchange.com/2018-point-pricing/



Thanks, that's very insightful information. I was basically just comparing 2017 DC points MFs with the St Kitts week maintenance fees, excluding the annual dues in both cases, so I think it's a valid, like for like comparison. I agree that one should include the annual dues when working out their true cost of ownership.


----------



## Xpat (Oct 2, 2017)

Hi I'm new here said:


> We are former owners of a Platinum Marriott and sold for many reasons.  The yearly rising maintenance fees were a big concern. These fees approach, equal or even exceed the cost of a weekly rental readily available on many web sites, including this one.  Why would a newbie come into this system?  How does a salesperson present the information with a straight face?
> 
> As previously mentioned I was once in St Kitts off a cruise ship.  This is an unimpressive island.  Much of the Caribbean is unimpressive and uninviting.  Our tour drove around the island and they showed us the new Marriott hotel, no timeshares yet.  Years later I was shocked to learn Marriott timeshares were being built there.



I generally agree with you - in most cases, the numbers don't work for first time developer purchases. The maintenance fees on DC points and most enrolled gold weeks are too high to generate an attractive return on the developer purchase cost.

But I would say this - I was a newbie just three years ago. I've worked my way into the system in a way that was cost effective for me. My cost per point for my enrolled portfolio is $3.04 and MF per point $0.35 ($0.37 including club dues). These are numbers that make ownership work very well for me.

Now I wouldn't know if a newbie can predictably get close to these numbers today, but if one likes the week system I think there are some good values to be had in the resale market. Some of the lock-off resorts with "low" maintenance fees and where hotels/rentals are expensive in high season can be a good entry into the system for both usage and exchanges. Overtime, opportunities may present themselves to get into the DC point system, but I would consider these a bonus and not expect them, which was my state of mind when I bought resale. So far, I've not been disappointed.


----------



## Tokapeba (Oct 2, 2017)

Where do you plan to vacation? The second rule of buying timeshares (the first rule is don't buy from the developer)is buy where you want to go, if you don't want to go to St. Kits, where do you want to go?


----------



## dioxide45 (Oct 2, 2017)

StevenTing said:


> Below is a link to my calculations on trust point MF's for 2018.  They're higher than your $0.53.  In my opinion they're closer to $0.62 based on the equivalent of 3000 trust points.
> 
> http://vacationpointexchange.com/2018-point-pricing/





Xpat said:


> Thanks, that's very insightful information. I was basically just comparing 2017 DC points MFs with the St Kitts week maintenance fees, excluding the annual dues in both cases, so I think it's a valid, like for like comparison. I agree that one should include the annual dues when working out their true cost of ownership.



You would also have to add the annual fee to the $1900 St Kitts MF since it would also be enrolled. So no need to take the annual DC fee in to consideration since you would pay it either way.


----------



## amithab (Oct 14, 2017)

Thank you.
Marriott was kind enough to rescind my partial purchase.
They have also refunded my deposi


----------



## amithab (Oct 15, 2017)

I am now trying to determine if getting destination points versus a timeshare would be a good first step.
Apart from taking a 2 week time off to visit family annually in December, we tend to take 3-4 day weekends off during the year.
I am not sure if the destination points are allotted by day versus week.
Picture below:
I am having trouble typing from my I pad to this post.


----------



## amithab (Oct 15, 2017)

practical said:


> I now trying to determine if getting destination poin


----------



## Fasttr (Oct 15, 2017)

practical said:


> I am now trying to determine if getting destination points versus a timeshare would be a good first step.
> Apart from taking a 2 week time off to visit family annually in December, we tend to take 3-4 day weekends off during the year.
> I am not sure if the destination points are allotted by day versus week.
> Picture below:
> I am having trouble typing from my I pad to this post.


You are looking at the Interval International chart for exchanging points for an II week. 

Here is the point chart for using points within the MVC program....
http://www.marriottvacationclub.com...Tools/resorts/charts/pdfDisplay/2018_full.pdf

As noted at the bottom of each page.... points are per night except for those listed as full week.


----------



## amithab (Oct 15, 2017)

Okay, Thanks.
This makes more sense.


----------



## Quadmaniac (Oct 22, 2017)

If you are looking at traveling for 3-4 day weekends, you might be better off with renting points. The great thing about it is that the amount you pay for renting isn't much more than owning and paying the MF BUT you have no commitment ever or any initial money outlay. Rent as you need and you will be further ahead than buying it yourself and paying the same MF.


----------



## jme (Oct 22, 2017)

Quadmaniac said:


> If you are looking at traveling for 3-4 day weekends, you might be better off with *renting points*.
> The great thing about it is that the amount you pay for renting isn't much more than owning and paying the MF BUT you have no commitment ever or any initial money outlay. Rent as you need and you will be further ahead than buying it yourself and paying the same MF.



Great advice.  (I added the larger bold letters to the important part!)

OP could buy a resale timeshare week for little up-front money, and then trade it for the long-distance week-long trips such as St. Kitts, but in addition RENT POINTS for the shorter stays elsewhere.  That would suit the family for a good while, that is, until the bug hits again and he buys a second resale!!!  (Be careful "practical", it's addictive but it sure is fun.)


----------



## rahulgopi (Oct 22, 2017)

jme said:


> Great advice.  (I added the larger bold letters to the important part!)
> 
> OP could buy a resale timeshare week for little up-front money, and then trade it for the long-distance week-long trips such as St. Kitts, but in addition RENT POINTS for the shorter stays elsewhere.  That would suit the family for a good while, that is, until the bug hits again and he buys a second resale!!!  (Be careful "practical", it's addictive but it sure is fun.)



I am not sure if a legacy week owner with no enrolled weeks or DC points  can rent DC points into his / her account and use them.


----------



## amithab (Oct 22, 2017)

Thank you. Great advice. I was slowly coming to that same conclusion based on my reading. This site is a great help. I wonder if I also buy a small # of points, if I rented the rest would they let me combine them to get what I might need in areas that needed more points otherwise.
If I get a resale timeshare through this site are the real estate postings legitimate?
Just trying to determine where to buy.
We liked the gulf coast of Florida or Hilton Head or Aruba.
Still trying to narrow it down.


----------



## Fasttr (Oct 23, 2017)

practical said:


> I wonder if I also buy a small # of points, if I rented the rest would they let me combine them to get what I might need in areas that needed more points otherwise.


Yes, rented points can be combined with owned points.  If you are a non enrolled member of the DC, meaning your only eligible points via the DC are Trust points, you would need to own a minimum of 1500 points which is known as a Base Interest.  Less than a Base Interest and your usage would be restricted.


----------



## amithab (Oct 23, 2017)

Thanks!!


----------



## SueDonJ (Oct 23, 2017)

rahulgopi said:


> I am not sure if a legacy week owner with no enrolled weeks or DC points  can rent DC points into his / her account and use them.



In order to rent DC Points which can be deposited into your account, you must already be a DC Member via Trust Points or enrolled Weeks ownership.  Non-DC Members can, though, rent a DC Points reservation booked by a DC Member (the same way non-owners can rent a reservation made by a Weeks Owner.)


----------



## Quadmaniac (Oct 23, 2017)

practical said:


> Thank you. Great advice. I was slowly coming to that same conclusion based on my reading. This site is a great help. I wonder if I also buy a small # of points, if I rented the rest would they let me combine them to get what I might need in areas that needed more points otherwise.
> If I get a resale timeshare through this site are the real estate postings legitimate?
> Just trying to determine where to buy.
> We liked the gulf coast of Florida or Hilton Head or Aruba.
> Still trying to narrow it down.



Don't buy any points - Have whomever you are renting the points from make the reservation for you in their account and put your name on it.

If you want to buy a resale week, use Ebay as that is where you will get the best prices. You can compare it to Redweek prices


----------



## JIMinNC (Oct 23, 2017)

Quadmaniac said:


> Don't buy any points - Have whomever you are renting the points from make the reservation for you in their account and put your name on it.



I'll point out to the OP that if you take this approach, while you'll save money by not having to make an upfront purchase, just remember you will NOT control your own reservation, as it will be in the name of the account owner and you will just be listed as a guest of that owner. Some people are OK with that situation, others of us are not. You have to decide which camp you fall into.

And given the issues a number of us have had with reservations and exchanges being cancelled as a result of the hurricanes this fall, as difficult as it has been dealing with Marriott, I think it would be even more problematic to get any refunds or alternative usage options from a reservation rented from a private individual who already has your money. You would basically add an intermediary between you and Marriott. While I guess you could protect yourself by insisting on a rental contract that specifies if the rental accommodation is not available for any reason your money will be refunded by the person you are renting from, given Marriott's response to hurricanes Irma and Maria, I suspect you might have difficulty getting a points owner to agree to that since they would potentially be left holding the bag.


----------



## jme (Oct 23, 2017)

rahulgopi said:


> I am not sure if a legacy week owner with no enrolled weeks or DC points  can rent DC points into his / her account and use them.



If no account, just rent the points, pay for them, and have the renter make the reservation and add the guest's name....quite simple.  Owning an account isn't mandatory in order to benefit from points rental.


----------



## rahulgopi (Oct 23, 2017)

jme said:


> If no account, just rent the points, pay for them, and have the renter make the reservation and add the guest's name....quite simple.  Owning an account isn't mandatory in order to benefit from points rental.



Renting a reservation from an owner is nice but there is always the question of who to trust , lack of escrow service when you make a reservation months out etc.  To be honest the beauty of timeshare and how it changes ones vacation pattern is purely based on owning it.  Since I own few weeks,  my vacations are planned well in advance and we make sure we use all the timeshare weeks we have.  This kind of forces us to plan ahead and use the vacation time.  We are going to Maui for 20 days in December 2017.  IF I have to rent points , I dont think I will make such long trips, there is not enough motivation in renting  compared to using ones owned weeks.  Bottomline is owning timeshare changes your vacation habits while renting not so much .


----------



## Hi I'm new here (Oct 23, 2017)

Everything I have ever read indicates you must own points and have an account in order to use rented points.  All the point talk gives me a headache.  There are pages and pages of threads discussing all the permutations of  Marriott vacation points and it is very complicated.   
Why buy then rent points when there is a huge weekly rental market out there.  Marriott week owners, including many who post here, rent their weeks on various web sites including this one.  It is perfectly legal to do so and it used to be a selling point for buying a week in the old days when maintenance fees were $300, $500, etc.  
We rented our week out a few times, at some point the family didn’t want to go anymore.  (Then we sold) We never got involved in points.  To rent weeks to another person we contacted Marriott Owner services and put the reservation in the renters name.  Over and out, no red tape.   The renter had a reservation in his name.  
On occasion we have rented Marriott’s from an owner and the procedure was the reverse of what I described.  The price was always below or equivalent to the yearly maintenance fee paid by the owner.  The reservation was in our name.

There is also a huge rental market of condos and private homes, including luxury accommodations.  We’ve rented million dollar condos and private homes at reasonable prices from owners.  Sometimes there is an intermediary involved.  (local real estate company especially in Hawaii or ski country).  The reservation is in your name, no red tape.


----------



## jme (Oct 23, 2017)

rahulgopi said:


> Renting a reservation from an owner is nice but there is always the question of who to trust , lack of escrow service when you make a reservation months out etc.  To be honest the beauty of timeshare and how it changes ones vacation pattern is purely based on owning it.  Since I own few weeks,  my vacations are planned well in advance and we make sure we use all the timeshare weeks we have.  This kind of forces us to plan ahead and use the vacation time.  We are going to Maui for 20 days in December 2017.  IF I have to rent points , I dont think I will make such long trips, there is not enough motivation in renting  compared to using ones owned weeks.  Bottomline is owning timeshare changes your vacation habits while renting not so much .



Rent from known former renters---I've done it several times, most frequently from known TUG members.......yes you'll need to do your homework, OR you can spend $30-50,000 for points that won't get you as much as you think they will. 

"Owning timeshare"  does change vacationing habits for sure....BUT owning points not necessarily........you still use points to get the stay, whether you paid a fortune for 3000 points or rented the SAME 3000 points for $1500.


----------



## taterhed (Oct 23, 2017)

Uh....maybe I can interject here?

Lots of good advice.  Really.  TONS of good advice.  Some conflicting, some biased and some is just plain honest 'good sense.'

Here's my advice:


You were unsure whether to rescind or purchase:  you made the right decision.  When in doubt, RESCIND.
You are still unsure what will work best for your vacation needs, budget and desires. So....
Read-up on some of the TUG FAQS and guides.

Take the newbies quiz, 'what to buy'  https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/what-to-buy-questions-for-newbies.208742/

Rent or tour some timeshares and see what 'floats your boat' and what 'sinks the vacation.'  Seeing is believing

Don't rush into a commitment that lasts a lifetime (marriage advice too!!).  It will be yours until death do us part or you sell/give it away.

Ask questions AFTER you've read some advice, some guides and some FAQ's.  Much to learn grasshopper

I will offer some conflicting advice with an opinion or two above...
Not all timeshares can be rented for 'equal/less than MF's.'  I love my timeshares and would not trade them for any condo/house/hotel rental. Really.
Renting can be easy, with trusted renters, but it can also be a nightmare. 
Owning a vacation property is a very significant incentive to take vacation EVERY year. Ask me how many 'rental' vacations I choose to not take and save the money? Lost memories.
Knowing where you are going and what you're going to find when you get there (Marriott quality etc...) is a nice comfort. Ditto for going to the same location year after year.
Hotels are not timeshares and timeshares are not hotels (normally).  There is a big difference.  Find that difference and see if it's right for you.  People with kids, hungry teens and a taste for really good steaks and seafood (not at restaurant prices) know exactly what I mean.  I'm the best bartender (in sight) and make very good coffee.  Not often found at Holiday Inn.

Congrats on coming to your senses, now just don't loose them again....


----------



## JIMinNC (Oct 23, 2017)

Hi I'm new here said:


> Everything I have ever read indicates you must own points and have an account in order to use rented points.



I tend to think about point rentals in this same way - to rent points, you must already own points and have a points account.

But...when TUGgers use the term "point rentals" they use it somewhat more broadly and also tend to include transactions where a points owner makes a reservation using points and then rents that reservation to the renter. In that case, you don't need a points account. In my opinion, though, this isn't really a "point rental" - it is a reservation rental. You are not really renting that other owner's points, you are renting a reservation they made for you. In my mind, that is really not much different than renting a week-based reservation from a weeks owner - with the exception that a points-based reservation does not have to be in 7-night increments and you can tell the owner what to book. With *true* point rentals, the rented points become yours, and the person you are renting from exits the picture once payment is made and the points are transferred into your account. With a reservation rental (weeks-based or points-based), the owner is involved all the way until check-in/check-out as the holder of the reservation - even though the renter's name is added to the reservation.


----------



## amithab (Oct 23, 2017)

Wow!
My head is spinning.


----------



## Quadmaniac (Oct 24, 2017)

practical said:


> Wow!
> My head is spinning.


I'm going to put something simple out there that allows you control, the ability to try out some of the resorts and see what you think. But a cheap platinum Marriott trader and trade into those resorts you wish to go to through interval.


----------



## amithab (Oct 24, 2017)

Thank you


----------



## amithab (Oct 28, 2017)

Anybody heard of anything negative about TRCS inc. in Fort Myers, FL?
A timeshare broker.
Thank you


----------



## rahulgopi (Oct 28, 2017)

practical said:


> Anybody heard of anything negative about TRCS inc. in Fort Myers, FL?
> A timeshare broker.
> Thank you



TRCS is a closing / escrow company  , not a timeshare broker.   I have used TRCS closing service for few of my transfers.


----------



## amithab (Oct 28, 2017)

My limited knowledge .
Thank you.


----------



## pwrshift (Oct 28, 2017)

Glad you rescinded.  Don't know where you live but Marriott Manor Club Platinum resale weeks in Williamsburg VA are selling for less than $100 on eBay if you pay the $1500 Maintenance Fee and registration fees.  You don't get DC points but can trade through Interval International if you get sick of the free golf at this wonderful place to go every year.  

As an alternate I rented a 5 bedrm BRN house for a week with private pool in Orlando last year for less than Marriotts annual MF.

Brian


----------



## amithab (Oct 28, 2017)

Is it worthwhile getting title insurance?
Please let me know if my questions are inappropriate .I will understand.
Thank you


----------



## amithab (Oct 28, 2017)

Unfortunately we know nothing about golf.


----------



## VacationForever (Oct 28, 2017)

practical said:


> Unfortunately we know nothing about golf.


Continue to be happy not knowing anything about golf.  It is a most frustrating sport... and it will also save you alot of $...


----------



## rahulgopi (Oct 29, 2017)

practical said:


> Is it worthwhile getting title insurance?
> Please let me know if my questions are inappropriate .I will understand.
> Thank you



Important thing is to request and verify the estoppel. Estoppel will essentially show the loan balance, MF balance,  unit details / lock off etc.


----------



## vacationtime1 (Oct 29, 2017)

Title insurance is not worth the money unless the purchase price is substantial (for me $10K; YMMV).

Why pay $250-400 to guarantee that you really own something worth $1,000 +/- ?  Especially when the likelihood of a title issue covered by the insurance is minimal. 

The far more common problem is that the unit is not as described (season, view, etc.) or that there are unpaid fees or special assessments.  Therefore, I agree with rahulgopi that an estoppel is essential for every purchase.


----------



## amithab (Oct 29, 2017)

Thanks!!!!


----------



## amithab (Nov 14, 2017)

I have a question.
When a timeshare gets sold is there a way to take it off the timeshare marketplace so that one can then know which is truly available?
Thank you


----------



## DeniseM (Nov 14, 2017)

practical said:


> I have a question.
> When a timeshare gets sold is there a way to take it off the timeshare marketplace so that one can then know which is truly available?
> Thank you


All ads expire in 45 days.  TUG has no way of knowing when they sell - it's the owner's responsibility to take them down.

Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


----------



## amithab (Nov 14, 2017)

Thanks!


----------



## amithab (Jan 20, 2018)

Hello all,
I want to thank all of you who assisted me in making my decision to purchase a timeshare.
I think I purchased at an acceptable cost. Certainly better than I would have paid if I had directly through The Marriott.
It has taken a very long time for the transaction to go through. The transfer has not yet been completed but I believe there should not be any reason now why it would not go through.

One is for 2018 use ( Marriott Grande Vista)and another for 2019 to start( Marriott Aruba surf club).
Questions:
How much in advance must one make a reservation?
Especially for 2018 use if I cannot get the time off or my family cannot get the time off for what is available then can I rent it ? When does one request to rent it?

If we can go but not for the whole week, is it okay to let some other family member stay for the rest of the week?. _IE: Can we amongst ourselves spilt the week with other family members or do I have to be the one to check in and check out in person?_
_
Thank you_


----------



## bazzap (Jan 20, 2018)

practical said:


> Hello all,
> I want to thank all of you who assisted me in making my decision to purchase a timeshare.
> I think I purchased at an acceptable cost. Certainly better than I would have paid if I had directly through The Marriott.
> It has taken a very long time for the transaction to go through. The transfer has not yet been completed but I believe there should not be any reason now why it would not go through.
> ...


Welcome to the world of MVC ownership.
The simple answers to your questions are
- always book as early as possible, ideally 12 months in advance on the day at the minute of release.
  (not always possible, dependent on your plans... but for high demand dates it is advisable)
- yes it is your week, you can split it with other family members, rent it out... as you wish


----------



## amithab (Jan 20, 2018)

Thanks!!!


----------

